# Can't deal with it anymore - Screaming



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I posted a couple months ago about it.

I've tried every possible tactic. Ignoring him, covering him, rewarding quiet time, changing out toys, letting him interact with another bird, there seems to be nothing left to try. He has a massive enclosure (That hutch conversion I did), hundreds of dollars worth of toys, a lot of attention, and free reign of the house when I am home.

*And HE STILL WON'T STOP and it's getting progressively worse. *
Before I could cover him for a few minutes and that'd buy me at least an hour of quiet time. Now he just screams regardless if it's pitch black or not.
Before I could just be near him, he would be perched on my shoulder or the couch and he would be quiet. Now he screams right into my ear.

He stopped whistling and talking and chattering, the only sound he makes now is that scream.

And no, it's not flock calling. It's high pitched at the top of his lungs screaming for over an hour MINIMUM, sometimes for several hours. I can hear him screaming from across the complex at my car parkspot. My roommate is complaining, my neighbors could get me evicted, and I'm popping 4+ tylenol a day to deal with the migraine he's giving me.

I just don't know what to do anymore. It's gotten to the point that when guests/friends/family are over and wincing, I have to put him in his travel cage, cover him, and put him in the bathroom with the shower running just to get any reprieve.
________
Coach Handbags


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wish I knew what to tell you, my 2 tiels are sometimes to quiet. They chatter from time to time, but they never scream. Just an occasional alarm call or flock call.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you seen a vet? I would suggest making an appt. Just to rule out any illness. Sometimes a bird will scream for apparently no reason because they are not feeling well. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sometimes they can get a bad attitude from the lack of proper light. They get noisy, don't eat well and have a dull appearance. Does he get enough light? Is he by a window at least?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree he needs to be seen by a vet, something is seriously wrong birds don't just scream for hours at a time for no reason

is there people in your home wearing perfume? or any other strong scent it might be severely irritating him (they have very small respiratory systems and aren't supposed to be around scents at all anyway)

or using air freshener, either from Scented candles, spray air freshener, plug in type, anything like that

Hair sprays that are scented?, body washes, any thing with a scent in general


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Agreed, they don't scream for hours at a time for no reason, a Vet check would be number one right now to see if there's anything wrong with him. I'd say there could be possibly, if he gets an all clear, then there's something else. What about moving him to another room?


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

No heavy fragrances, same lotions and shampoos I've used since getting him as a baby, he gets sunlight everyday, and is on a pellet/veggie diet. He's not clipped and gets plenty of exercise flying like a maniac around the condo.

Last vet check, he got a clean bill of health.

I suspected that it could be a hormonal thing, but I've already altered the amount of daylight and surroundings as best I can. And it doesn't matter what room he's in or where his cage is at, or who is in the room; doesn't change his behavior at all.

It just baffles me why he's doing this; wasn't always this way. He's still an absolute sweetheart, very bonded to me, loves to do 'tricks' and get head scratches. But those moments don't last long and he's back to screaming.
________
Ferrari 156 F1


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

I feel for you with this screaming problem. Cocoa doesn't scream he just does a flock call when I am around. He especially won't be quiet the minute I come home from work. So I give him a little food and say hello and talk to Cocoa a little, I don't take him out of his cage, as I like to get the housework done and take a shower before I take him out to play. He is getting better at the calling for me as I ignore it as I don't this behavior to go on and on. 

Good luck with the screaming.

Cindy


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well first off...your he is not a he she's a she and that explains things a lot more to me since my little girl belle does her little screaming thing once in a while too. As soon as i looked at the pics you posted on flikr and did the math since the bird is still heavily pearled she almost certainly has to be a girl. So now maybe Sue or one of the others on here who i confess are WAY smarter than i am can help you out. She screams not talks or whistles if she was a he he would be more vocal and whistle a fair bit usually. So maybe someone can help you and let the screaming calm down a bit

Mikey


----------



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Even if you got a clean bill of health something could have changed since then, so you should probably go back to the vet, s/he might have some insight either way. My 'tiel used to do the calls for me, but I've ignored them and now there's usually only a quick one when I first leave. My budgies are in the same room and sometimes they all chatter together which can get quite loud, but still he's not screaming. If it is a hormonal thing it shouldn't last forever. She/he is a really beautiful bird though.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking at all of your pictures I think your bird is not getting enough natural light. Light from a window doesn't cut it. The UV rays are reduced by 90%. Birds that don't get enough natural light suffer. They don't eat well they. They scream and they are generally unhappy. They become inactive and lose weight. I don't know if you pictures represent his living conditions or if you even still trying but that would be my guess. Perhaps your bird is lonely.


----------

